# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Pre-remplir un tableau extensible suivant liste deroulante

## glopri

Bonjour
Je cre actuellement un formulaire sous infopath (Infopath 2007 filler).
A partir d'une premire page, je recense des informations qui,  partir d'une connexion de donnes, me donnent une liste que j'affiche au travers d'un composant "LISTE DEROULANTE".

Je souhaite, une fois cette liste cre, qu'un tableau extensible soit "auto aliment" par les diffrentes valeurs de cette liste(en gnral plus de 100 lignes).
Auriez-vous une mthode, au dpart, sans code et, si pas possible, avec code (visual basic) ?
Merci pour votre aide ce sujet

----------


## glopri

Re-bonjour

Pas de rponse  mon problme ?

A voir des POSTS du mme type ?
Merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez ventuellement suivre cet article:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/infopath/arc...10/227972.aspx

La logique est de baser votre section extensible sur une source de donnes. Puis de la filtrer en fonction de la valeur de votre zone de liste droulante.
Il faudra nanmoins que la valeur  filtrer appartienne  votre source de donnes extensible.

Cordialement.

----------


## glopri

Bonjour

Merci pour votre rponse.
Je vais essayer avec cette mthode.
Cordialement,

----------


## billout rm

Dsol je ne voyais pas comment vous expliquer simplement mais je pense qu'une vido de ce genre est bien plus parlante:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9vYF7XES0Y"]Infopath 2010 - DropdownList Filter Repeating Table - YouTube[/ame]

Elle correspond exactement  votre besoin, vous avez le scnario expliqu de A  Z. Il est ventuellement possible de faire plus simple mais cela constitue une bonne base.

Bonne chance.
Cordialement,

----------

